# Your Tiger Claw is no match for my Mantis style



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2017)

HA!!!

But you didn't expect my bear style


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> HA!!!
> 
> But you didn't expect my bear style


Bear style is an excellent foundation if you want to compete in the UFC.





More background here.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


>


That's the most adorable martial arts battle ever, Tony.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Bear style is an excellent foundation if you want to compete in the UFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice double-leg by the bear somewhere near 1:00.


----------



## Flying Crane (Feb 3, 2017)

That mantis needs to go back and retrain his basics.  He hit the cat dozens of times, with practically no effect.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Feb 3, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> That mantis needs to go back and retrain his basics.  He hit the cat dozens of times, with practically no effect.


It's actually very advanced technique. He was booping dim mak pressure points in such as way as to interfere with the flow of the cat's chi, so that the larger opponent lost his focus and wandered off.

Either that or a 10,000% weight differential worked in the cat's favor, but we all know size is no match for technique, so that couldn't have been the case.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Bear style is an excellent foundation if you want to compete in the UFC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure its all fun and games until someone gets their face bitten off...which is the secret attack of bear style


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 5, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> HA!!!
> 
> But you didn't expect my bear style






 the bear wrestling style will always be superior to wolf style.


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2017)

Xue Sheng said:


> HA!!!
> 
> But you didn't expect my bear style


Them bear claws can be deadly:


----------



## Tames D (Feb 5, 2017)

Tony Dismukes said:


>


Gotta love how fearless the Mantis are. Imagine fighting something 500 times bigger than you.. LOL


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 8, 2017)

Flying Crane said:


> That mantis needs to go back and retrain his basics.  He hit the cat dozens of times, with practically no effect.



Obviously very expert use of pressure points by the Mantis.  Notice the totally confused and subdued look on the face of the cat just before it leaves.  I doubt it even remembers tangling with the mantis.

It bothers me that I, a Hapkidoist, have to point out the above, before our Mantis style Kung Fu practitioners chime in.  Come on guys, we're all friends, and besides you can't keep your styles secrets forever.


----------

